# new park/dj bike - pics



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Just painted my gt ruckus 24, let me know what you guys think. 
before:

















After:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks sweet, thought I hate kenda Kiniptions with a passion. I dig the UF24.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

They came on the bike, stock. Why don't you like them? they seem to roll really fast, and they are an 80psi tire so it seems like running 80psi would reduce chances of hurting your rim. I havn't ridden them for that long though, so you probably know more than I do.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

My norco 416 came stock with those tires front and rear. They'd slide out from under me ALL the time, except on perfectly clean tarmac and concrete.

As soon as there was any sign of dirt or water on tarmac, they've wash out at any sudden move.

On the dirt they'd get caked in mud and it became like riding on ice.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I can see how that would be an issue as there isn't much water drainage to them, looks like it would just collect inside. Thanks for the heads up, maybe i'll just put another K-Rad on the back.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I got one of those for my buddy a while back. I love that bike.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i love the sounds and looks of those things. i thought about getting one when they came out. don't think they make them anymore? and wow those bars look like they have hella upsweep. thats another bonus in my opinion


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

interesting bike, im not sure if i like it? purple is my fave colour but that looks like a girly purple,  maybe with some dark suspension forks it would look better but apart from the colour sweet ride i did look at getting one of these instead of a p1 but no one imported them to the uk. some sweet stuff and plenty of upgrade scope. enjoy.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

best part is I only paid $200 :-D


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome bike man!!


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

updated pics


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks pretty slick - It is actually a really cool effect painting over the original paint. Not sure how it will last and it looks very "blotchy" without a clearcoat, but that bike looks like it begs to be ridden - enough with criticing the paint!!

Looks like a ton of fun, does anyone know if they still produce these/if you can find them on clearance somewhere? I'd totally pick one up if it were cheap enough.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah I just put the clearcoat on yesterday, it looks alot better, thanks for the comment!


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Im pretty sure you can get them for 08, These were about 550 from a shop


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/13377/GT_Ruckus_UF_Bike_2008


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Boo hah I wanted the rigid too! Rigid's where its at, but after mounting up a 36 talas - I am very weary of swapping to a rigid now. Sometimes having that suspension is just oh-so-lovely.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Boo hah I wanted the rigid too! Rigid's where its at, but after mounting up a 36 talas - I am very weary of swapping to a rigid now. Sometimes having that suspension is just *a crutch*.


fixed it for you...

op- looks sweet...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah - I love the 36 though. It feels SO good on my rig - a fewww more things and my bike is totally done with.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

also, a brand new decent suspension fork is going to cost around 3 times as much as a rigid and will require maintenance. it does have it's benefits though. 

to the op- i like your bike.


----------

